
What happens when you turn up for work and find out you've been evicted - dmn001
http://blog.import.io/post/overcoming-obstacles-what-happens-when-you-turn-up-for-work-and-find-out-youve-been-evicted
======
DigitalSea
What a crazy story. Good to hear that you were able to secure some office
space fairly quickly and get your stuff back. I love WeWork, when I was
contracting in Seattle a few months ago the startup I was contracting for had
a space at WeWork Seattle. What a great environment, tonnes of networking
events, free beer on each level (all different types) that is filled daily,
various games like foosball and ping pon you can play against other companies,
they have definitely nailed great co-working spaces.

------
orionblastar
At least they let you in to grab your laptops and whatnot.

A bummer your landlord didn't pay the building with your rent money and you
both got evicted. Good things people were able to work at home until finding
the new office.

~~~
dmn001
Btw, I have no association with this company, other than I like to keep track
of their blog and events regularly as it ties in quite closely with my line of
work. Thought I'd post as it's an article that fits in the startup culture of
being able to adapt quickly and dealing with situations you can't prepare for,
whilst turning them around into a positive.

------
andrewfogg
Thanks all for the support. It was a crazy and emotional week. The London team
have ended up very happy at WeWork.

